# MSI N1996 Motherboard



## david.j.moss (Aug 22, 2010)

Does anybody know what PSU is needed to power this board? It has a 24 pin socket - unlike all other boards I have seen which are 20 pin - Thanks


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

no all other psus a 20+4 pin they have the 4 pin seperate you need an ATX psu which most are.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

All new Mobo's require a 24 pin PSU and most all newer PSU's have 20+4 pin.
SeaSonic or Corsair are top quality.


----------

